# Looking for African cichlids



## Leroy Jetson 88 (Feb 8, 2019)

Anyone got aulonocara cichlids for sale? Prices, pics, location would be greatly appreciated also Males only, preferably juveniles. Thanks in advance


----------



## ReeferLover (6 mo ago)

Hey my friend Check out Finatics Finatics Aquarium (Mississauga/Etobicoke). Back when I was into cichlids before saltwater, Mike had everything you could want from lake Malawi and Tanganyika. Best selection around IMO and opportunity to get males and larger fish but of course costs more. Have fun!


----------



## CichlidsHD (4 mo ago)

Leroy Jetson 88 said:


> Anyone got aulonocara cichlids for sale? Prices, pics, location would be greatly appreciated also Males only, preferably juveniles. Thanks in advance


I have some males, need the space and would likely not ask for much for them. 
give me a call 905-302-0532


----------

